# Hycosy or HSG??? There is plenty of HOPE!!!!



## dreamqueen

Hi Ladies
If any of you are awaiting a hycosy or hsg test then i hope my story will fill you with hope.
I had been TTC for 13 years following a mc in feb 98. Nothing....not a sniff of a bfp! Had all the normal bloodwork done and dhs sa's done. Everything came back great....i was ovulating, sperm count was fab.....it just didnt make sense! In my mind i knew that the only other reason possible for no conception was a blockage or damage to the tubes! I had my hycosy on the 23rd of June. They only saw dye going through one tube! Havent a clue whats wrong with the other one, but it took them a bit of time to get the dye through the open tube, but they did and i truly believe it had been blocked before the dye passed through! Anyway...i had my fs appointment a few weeks later and they wanted to do a laparoscopy to find out exactly whats going on before i got put on waiting list for ivf! But...i was told i would need to lose weight 1st!
Depressed and demotivated i went on and thought its gonna be YEARS before i ever get the chance to have a :bfp:
Anyways.....this past cycle i only had sex once so knew there was no chance of bfp! But my boobs where sore...they arent normally, and i had cramping for a few days like af was already here!!! I also went OFF chocolate which was strange for!! I decided to test anyway and when i checked the test and it said PREGNANT 2-3 i was soooo shocked!!! How could this be??? I only dtd once!!!!
I am delighted and over the moon and realise how extremelly lucky i am! I KNOW without a doubt that it was the hycosy that cleared the way for my bfp!! I am so grateful! I used to google to see if it was true and if a hycosy could result in pregnancy and i read conflicting information, i read that there was no proof! But ladies......please be happy and keep hope in your heart cos i AM PROOF that this procedure really can help you get your dream! I wish you all luck and a bfp real soon!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Congratulations, That is great news. I had a HSG done today, so fingers crossed it has helped to clear the way for BFP as well. Hope you have a very happy 9 months :)


----------



## izzy29

Congrats! I got BFP after Hsg first time round too so it can happen.


----------



## LizMcD

Big cOngrats to u! Fab news. 

I also had my hcosy this month and was a bit worried as we've only had sex once this month at ovulation time, so u have given me lots of hope! Lots of women get preg after this procedure. 

Wishing u a happy pregnancy xx


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats! 

I am having a HSG done this month so that gives me hope.


----------



## Maurie

Thank you so much for the Hope! And Congrats!!!

I scheduled my HSG today and have the follow up to begin the IUI process two weeks later. I had already given up hope for this month but this has renewed my hope. 

Thanks


----------



## fisher640

Congrats on your BFP!

I had the HSG last month - no BFP - this is the second month off and my doctor said increased chance of BFP for 3 months after.

BUT my real reason for responding is my absolute FAVORITE success stories are the ones that only :sex: once, because every TWW I always have an endless cycle spinning through my head of "we didn't :sex: enough, we missed X day, we should have :sex: more... we haven't gotten a BFP before having better timed :sex: and this month we only had 1 or 2 good timed :sex:" ... that's probably the thing I fret about most with all this TTC is timing BDing. I usually O CD 16, and we were doing AWESOME every other day BDing, until like CD 18 then we tapered off, and it was like once every 3 days and I Od CD 21 :nope: so we only had 1 good try the day OF O and then like 3 or 4 days before :nope:. So thanks, for helping me maintain hope that maybe that's enough :thumbup:


----------



## cooch

What is hycosy? Or what is the diff between that and lap and dye??

BTW big, huge congratulations, I love to hear something work for a LTTCer


----------



## twinkle1975

Congratulations!! Had my HSG today - will keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## wifey29

That's amazing, massive congratulations xx


----------



## dreamqueen

Thankyou ladies :flower:

I hope to see all your bfps soon!



cooch said:


> What is hycosy? Or what is the diff between that and lap and dye??
> 
> BTW big, huge congratulations, I love to hear something work for a LTTCer

Thanks Cooch. A hycosy is when dye is put through your tubes to check they are patent...it is done whilst awake...and an ultrasound is used to view the tubes, ovaries and uterus!
A lap and dye is done under general anastheatic and is a small keyhole operation where they view the tubes and put dye through. Its a more serious op, but much more thorough, and they can repair tubes, endo etc whilst they are performing the op


----------



## cooch

Thanks dramaqueen. I'm currently on waiting list for for lap and dye. Basically they want to be thorough and if there is endo I have asked it to be dealt with there and then. I don't see the point in a diagnosis then another op to sort it, so that's what's happening. But, you never know I could have a bun in my oven before the op comes through


----------



## dreamqueen

Oooh cooch! Exciting stuff! My hycosy revealed that 1 tube is possibly blocked, so they wanted to do a lap n dye so they could see exactly whats going on, but they wanted me to lose weight 1st! And bingo......BFP while i was waiting!
Im confident that you too will get your bfp!
its so hard not having answers though isnt it? I hated the feeling of being in limbo! At least when you know then you have something to work with! Good luck xx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks for sharing your story dreamqueen!

For you and the other ladies that have had a HSG - how painful was it? I've been offered one next month and I'm absolutely terrified. xx


----------



## dreamqueen

Hi
Dont be scared.....ive never heard anyone say its too bad :winkwink:
I will tell you what it was like for me....
I had been wary of the pain when they inserted the dye! But i never felt a thing at that point.
My only issue was that they couldnt find the neck of my womb to insert the cathetor and they had to use a clamp tp grab it :shock:
It was very uincomfortable!!! BUT dont let that put you off cos ive never heard of anyone else having the same issue. It really could help you realise your dream :hugs:
Before i had my hycosy done i posted on someone elses thread and a few girls wrote ot their experiences there....i will find the link and post it here for you to read! Most girls never really felt much at all!


----------



## dreamqueen

Here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/635689-hsg-booked.html

I wish u luck! Let us know how you get on!!


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks so much dreamqueen!

And a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy. I know that after 13 years in the making that baby is going to be SOOOOOO loved!! x


----------



## dreamqueen

aww...thankyou Mrshy :flower:
please let me know how ur hsg goes! Fingers crossed its the answer to your prayers!

:dust: :dust:


----------

